

Can Someone Just Invent an 'I Consent to Sex' iPhone App Already? - privong
http://reason.com/blog/2014/06/18/can-someone-just-invent-an-i-consent-to

======
al2o3cr
"Ultimately, I'm counting on the free market to work its magic and provide a
sensible and convenient method of demonstrating mutual consent."

LOL, libertarians. Because "click the button on your phone or I'll beat the
fuck outta you" totally wouldn't happen.

~~~
dllthomas
Requiring overt threat of physical force would probably be a substantial
improvement, actually. It would not allow perpetrators to fool themselves, it
might make victims less likely to blame themselves and/or more likely to come
forward, and it might make things more detectable. I think there is a lot of
harm that currently lies in the ambiguity.

It wouldn't eliminate rape entirely, but... duh? That's not a claim anyone was
making.

